#  > انجمن تعمیرات تخصصی سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > بخش ویژه لپ تاپ | Laptop >  > دل | Dell >  > مشکل: تبدیل لپ  تاپ 5010 گرافیکدار به اینتلی

## pedro121

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*beal*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pedro121

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*

----------


## AMD

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*emanbatyaneh*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## pedro121

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*beal*

----------


## AMD

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*

----------


## mavaramat

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*147369258*,*2809*,*533*,*abalfazl*,*ABCD123456*,*abinttco*,*aghajoon-2*,*agrabi*,*ahbadr*,*AHMADRG*,*ahmad_ebra*,*ahwaz 91*,*akbarmardan*,*akjony1692*,*alijoon30*,*alikhaan*,*alilotos*,*alipanah1363*,*ALIREZABRU*,*alisinadost*,*ali_eng1*,*AMD*,*amin salar*,*amingpx*,*amini tabar*,*aminjaf*,*amir.b.m*,*amirasal*,*amirgh78gh*,*amirsattari*,*amirtopoll*,*Apple98*,*Aram.gh*,*arash.al*,*arash1989*,*ardalan1*,*arshi68*,*arystem*,*arzon*,*ashkan.eft*,*ashke_ghalam*,*atlas.co*,*ava1234*,*ayoub m*,*babak51*,*bahram68*,*beal*,*behnam021*,*bermuda.vbs*,*biman251*,*borhan4326*,*boyevill100*,*brooz5767*,*b_kashefi*,*Candid*,*Casper_1*,*cifzs*,*cvxcvx*,*dashali*,*diranlo*,*ebra.ah*,*eghbalm*,*ehsan100*,*ehsanh2020*,*emanbatyaneh*,*estarabadi*,*fanus86*,*farhad 10*,*farzad120*,*FRD66*,*fsahranabard*,*gamer1*,*ghmb*,*ghoshiry*,*gokhan*,*h.esakndari*,*habibpn*,*hamed1743*,*hamid2925*,*hamid9800*,*hamid_arian*,*hamzeh13*,*hanirayan*,*hasn8991*,*hassssssan*,*hkm1351*,*homir*,*hoosen.salhy*,*hosainkarimi*,*hosein446*,*hoseyn1258*,*hossein.kova*,*hoss_bakh*,*h_gh*,*imanh1371*,*info_karaj*,*intelpc*,*ipqars*,*iran.repare*,*iranafzar*,*jabarsardar*,*Jahanlaptop*,*javad1251151*,*JVC_ATX*,*kalayadak*,*karkheiran*,*khalijfars*,*kiani1697*,*lm.mehralian*,*lordamir*,*m200025*,*m41242*,*mahan5563*,*MAHDI0064059*,*mahdi75sha*,*mahmod31*,*mamadtak20*,*mansooripooy*,*masoud.ghara*,*masoud880*,*masoud_n*,*max7432*,*ma_3_taa*,*Mcbluesky*,*mehdi avay*,*mehdi ezati*,*mehdi44*,*mehran_deadl*,*mehrzadmt*,*Meisam CORE*,*mesterpc*,*microdigital*,*miladhp*,*mmsirantk*,*MNEng*,*Mohammad.mt*,*mohammad4410*,*mohammad_gh21*,*mohsen adinh*,*mohsen-d*,*mohsen_a*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*MOJARRA*,*Morteza20821*,*morteza2882*,*mosab.k*,*mosaffa*,*mosi_fazel*,*mostafa.saee*,*msfaal*,*mtts*,*My AnswerMeh*,*mzm*,*nariman1718*,*naser.qos*,*omid6564324*,*ormax*,*parsehh009*,*parsvero*,*pegman*,*peyman007*,*peymanelec*,*phoenix_mp69*,*piran_hamed*,*POLPARO*,*prince1368*,*qwe333*,*rasa system*,*rasoul2030*,*repaire*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*Reza-f*,*reza.93*,*rezaa*,*rezaeshaghi*,*rezam2015*,*rezatiktak*,*rezawto*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*rizpardaz.hb*,*RNSG*,*roohia*,*rostamikola*,*s5670*,*sa48*,*sadaf45*,*saeed5244*,*saeid alinia*,*saghi88*,*Sajjad6767*,*sajjadtk*,*sb_karimpour*,*scorpions*,*serael*,*seyed510*,*shacheragh*,*shadi2*,*shadmehr_ebi*,*shadow_tanha*,*shaft00121*,*shuttle1*,*smahdypor*,*sohailmaleki*,*tanin_galb*,*tofan_2050*,*uranuse2*,*vahid5917737*,*valiasr.r*,*Volek*,*V_Notebook09*,*xaniar moham*,*xsonic*,*yarollahi*,*yousef55*,*آریانه*,*امیر معجنی*,*جاویدان*,*حمزه خانی*,*خدمات سونی*,*رسول123456*,*رضا۵۸*,*سای را*,*سیان*,*علی علی دادی*,*علی موتو*,*فرا رایانه*,*لالالا*,*مهدی دادخواه*,*میسم*,*میلاد98*,*نگار بهزاد*,*کامتک*,*کایا کامپیوت*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------

